# Thành phần công thức của Moller’s Dobbel Omega-3



## mekhoeconthongminh (14/8/20)

Moller’s Dobbel Omega-3 từ lâu đã được người dân Na Uy tiêu dùng như 1 món ăn trùng hợp đầy dinh dưỡng. Giờ đây còn được hài hòa thêm với những vitamin A, D, E mang đến một sản phẩm chất lượng không chỉ dành riêng cho người dân Na Uy mà còn dành cả cho người dân Việt Nam cũng với thể được tiêu dùng.









*Thành phần Omega-3 chất lượng cao , số 1 Na Uy.*

Mỗi 2 viên chứa: Omega 3: 700mg; DHA&EPA: 600 mg; Vitamin D…………..15mcg; Vitamin A…………..250mcg; Vitamin E…………..10mg

*Công dụng moller's dobbel omega 3:*

Hỗ trợ tim mạch: Möller giàu Omega-3 bất chợt (DHA+ EPA) đã được chứng minh có hiệu quả trên tim mạch, tuần hoàn. Giảm triglyceride cao trong máu, giảm nguy cơ tim mạch, giảm mỡ máu.

Tương trợ thần kinh: Giảm trầm cảm, lo âu, găng. Ngăn đề phòng suy giảm trí tưởng, bệnh Alzheimer. Cải thiện tính cởi mở của những tế bào tâm thần, nâng cao khả năng nhận thức, học tập, ghi nhớ.

Tương trợ thị lực: tăng cường thị lực, chống thoái hóa điểm vàng.

Tương trợ xương khớp: Giảm những cơn đau khớp, cải thiện hoạt động xương khớp ở người bị viêm khớp dạng phải chăng mà ko sở hữu tác dụng phụ. phòng ngừa loãng xương

Omega-3 là 1 axit béo không no thiết yếu cho thân thể. Bản thân chúng ta không thể tự tổng hợp và tạo ra omega-3 được, cho nên cách độc nhất để cung cấp mẫu axit béo này cho cơ thể là ăn những dòng thực phẩm giàu omega-3. sở hữu đa dạng cái axit béo omega-3 nhưng có 3 cái đa dạng nhất là Ecosapentaenoic axit (EPA), Ecosapentaenoic axit (EPA) và Alpha lipoic axit (ALA).

EPA và DHA đóng vai trò khôn cùng quan yếu trong việc hoạt động của tim. Để mang lại hiệu quả cao nhất lúc sử dụng sản phẩm này thì cần dùng 0,25g EPA và DHA mỗi ngày. Möller’s Dobbel đem lại cho bạn toàn bộ lượng dưỡng chất EPA và DHA cần thiết có 0,6g cho một ngày dùng.

*Đối với đàn bà sở hữu thai:*

Mẹ bổ sung Omega-3 DHA sẽ giúp thai nhi thu nạp DHA tối ưu trong thai kỳ và sơ sinh.

*Liều khuyến cáo hàng ngày:*

Người to và phụ nữ sở hữu thai từ tuần thứ 17: uống 2 viên/ ngày. Người với bệnh (tim mạch/thấp khớp/trầm cảm) có thể uống gấp đôi hoặc theo hướng dẫn của bác bỏ sỹ.

Con nhỏ trong khoảng 06 - 10 tuổi: một viên / ngày

Trong khoảng 18 tuổi trở lên: hai viên/ ngày.


Sử dụng trong hoặc sau lúc ăn.
Uống trực tiếp có nước đun sôi để nguội.
Nên uống vào buổi sáng hoặc trưa để cơ thể với thể hấp thụ 1 bí quyết thấp nhất. tránh sử dụng vào buổi tối.
Thời kì dùng sản phẩm: Hằng ngày.
Quy cách: Chai 112 viên









*Hiệp hội Quốc tế về Nghiên cứu axít béo và lipit (ISSFAL) khuyến nghị liều tiêu dùng Omega-3:*

– Mỗi ngày đàn bà mang thai và cho con bú cần tối thiểu 200 mg DHA

– Mỗi ngày người lớn cần tối thiểu 500 mg EPA +DHA

– 250 mg EPA + DHA cho nhu cầu cơ bản hàng ngày, đàn bà có thai và cho con bú cần bổ sung 350-450 mg EPA +DHA

* 1 g EPA + DHA hàng ngày cho người bệnh tim mạch

* 2 – 4g EPA + DHA cho người có mức triglyceride cao

* ≥ 3 g EPA + DHA cho người sở hữu bệnh thấp khớp

Chý ý: Sản phẩm này chẳng hề là thuốc và không có tác dụng thay thế thuốc chữa bệnh!

*chỉ dẫn đặt hàng dầu cá Omega-3 Moller's Dobbel hàng hiệu*

Bạn sở hữu thể đặt mua online trên website: https://mekhoeconthongminh.com/

- Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

- Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

